# Crysis 2



## Origin (Mar 14, 2010)

Who else is a hugeass fan of Crysis (and Warhead I guess), and can't GODDAMN WAIT for 2?

I just did my 3rd playthrough on Delta of the first one, and now I'm shittingly anticipating the next installment.

It's cross-platform, which sucks, because they might scale it down uniformly to let the sluggish consoles keep up. Unless they at least keep the good graphics for PC, I might be a little (very) pissed off.

But yeah

GODDAMN. Cryengine3 looks EVEN BETTER and more scalable than 2, and in the real way instead of the stupid murdering the draw distance and reducing textures Warhead way.

Any other fans? I know it's kinda a niche market being PC only and needing at least a mid-level rig, but wanted to test the waters


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 14, 2010)

Loved every minute of it.

Most expensive game ever though when I had to spend more than £400 so my pc would run it


----------



## Origin (Mar 14, 2010)

Fair enough =P I was buying my first PC at the time anyway so I didn't see it as TOO MUCH of an expense to get a good graphics card. Hell I'm still using that one, regardless of how much it whines -__-


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought an Nvidia 8800GT just to play the first Crysis game. The graphics were amazing. The gameplay was fun, well, until the aliens started showing up. I wish that there was more environment interaction as well. Did anyone else notice that none of the houses had doors? There were plenty of desks, but no drawers to open and hopefully find ammo.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2010)

No pics?


----------



## Origin (Mar 14, 2010)

Screenshots are pretty limited, mostly to PC Gamer magazine and they don't have an online component, so it's basically just shitty camera pictures of the pages. There's a couple shots of Cryengine3 in general though!

And hell yeah, I got an 8800 for that bitch too, still use it  And well...I didn't care for doors or drawers, most shit was blown up. I played stealth/kill fucking everything style most of the time, Delta requires stealth or you basically can't do shit XD


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 14, 2010)

Origin said:


> And hell yeah, I got an 8800 for that bitch too, still use it  And well...I didn't care for doors or drawers, most shit was blown up. I played stealth/kill fucking everything style most of the time, Delta requires stealth or you basically can't do shit XD




Well, that's what I liked about this game. It rewarded stealth play. It was real hard, nigh impossible to go in with guns blazing.

Remember the scene where you face a group of Korean soldiers with similar suits? I think it was a graveyard, and you had to clear the area so that a raptor (?) could land.


----------



## Origin (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep, I just played through it again and it still was just as good from the open gameplay haha, but I do remember that. The AI tards out every time with me though, when there was one left I literally ran around shooting a gun off into the air around the graveyard because I couldn't find him. He was sneaking around not reacting to the noise, eventually I caught his attention and shot him point-blank with the snipe in the head a few times.


----------



## goth_fiend (Mar 16, 2010)

can not wait for crysis 2!!!


----------



## Origin (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh god man I know, most games I don't care about at all but this one hooked me SO BAD. I'm going insane every day waiting for this shit, and it's gonna be at least like nine months. =P I'm fucked


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 17, 2010)

Im getting this game for the PS3


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks amazing! cant wait


----------



## IDLE (Dec 18, 2010)

I liked all of the things the reviews hated about Crysis. I actually really enjoyed the story and I liked the aliens too... I'm somewhat apprehensive about the new one, all of the console talk makes me nervous. But they obviously know their stuff when it comes to PC so hopefully they will be able to deliver on all platforms.


----------



## Origin (Dec 22, 2010)

IDLE said:


> I liked all of the things the reviews hated about Crysis. I actually really enjoyed the story and I liked the aliens too... I'm somewhat apprehensive about the new one, all of the console talk makes me nervous. But they obviously know their stuff when it comes to PC so hopefully they will be able to deliver on all platforms.



Absolutely. Looks completely different from the first, but that of course is a godsend when you've spent hours and hours raking through the similar island/ice/carrier environment. The urban jungle aspect was a great decision in my opinion. I can't wait to see how they've implemented it. 

I'm really going to miss shooting Koreans though.  I hope there's some kind of slightly numerous human enemy, which thankfully is likely due to the story revolving around you stealing a prototype suit from a pissed off superpower.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 22, 2010)

still haven't played Crysis 1, and even mroe now can't wait to get my hand on 2

damnit, i love my mac but i can't play shit on this thing


----------



## op1e (Dec 22, 2010)

Kinda funny how Crysis and Far Cry are similar in SP elements. In Far Cry, once the mutants starting showing up and you weren't fighting mercenary's anymore, it got less fun. Same thing with Crysis and the Aliens showing up halfway through and not fighting Korean's.


----------



## Origin (Dec 22, 2010)

op1e said:


> Kinda funny how Crysis and Far Cry are similar in SP elements. In Far Cry, once the mutants starting showing up and you weren't fighting mercenary's anymore, it got less fun. Same thing with Crysis and the Aliens showing up halfway through and not fighting Korean's.



I warmed up to fighting the aliens second time playing through. Warhead makes it more interesting for sure though haha. Far Cry, to be honest I stopped soon as the mutants came into the picture. I still don't know how that game ends up


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've never played Crysis but I think I might grab it and then Crysis 2 once it comes out. My PC should be able to run everything on full no problem, looking forward to Crysis 2 based on that E3 demo.... damn looks sweet as hell!  Does Crysis have multiplayer as well or just single player only?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm so excited!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmm so I'm looking at reviews of Crysis (specifically the Maximum Edition that comes with Warhead bundled as well) and they're all talking about the installation of DRM like SecuROM and that you're limited on installs? Is this true?  I'd love to buy Crysis as I've never played it but if they're going to toss malware (unless 7.x.x is different, I remember that SecuROM can't be uninstalled?) on my brand new gaming machine, I'm going to pass.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, EA got in some crazy shit for including SecuROM on their release of Spore and consequently released a patch that removed the program. It should work for Crysis as well.


----------



## Origin (Dec 24, 2010)

I've never had SecuROM on my shit from Crysis as far as I know. Sides, if you buy it on Steam like you can, you could play it on any PC you install Steam on.  I have retail original and Steam Warhead, neither has any security dick problems I've witnessed.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm anxiously awaiting it's release on PS3. I'd rather play it on PC, but I had to sell my rig 

I really, really, really hope that the team can maintain the quality of the series.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 24, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, EA got in some crazy shit for including SecuROM on their release of Spore and consequently released a patch that removed the program. It should work for Crysis as well.





Origin said:


> I've never had SecuROM on my shit from Crysis as far as I know. Sides, if you buy it on Steam like you can, you could play it on any PC you install Steam on.  I have retail original and Steam Warhead, neither has any security dick problems I've witnessed.



Cool, thanks gents! Just placed my order, should be here in a week and I'll give all three games a go (apparently the third disc is the multiplayer portion to Crysis... any good? ). I was reading around and it looks like since Crysis 2 is going to be cross-platform that the game is being designed for the consoles and ported to PC... guess that means graphics will be cut back a bit to accommodate that process?


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 27, 2010)

It looks smart as hell, and this time round it looks like it's gonna be a good game instead of just looking good. There will still be no end to hordes of YouTube videos by crackly voiced 15 year olds titled "my gaming rig" or "Super hardcore gamer PC", undoubtedly showing them screaming about the fact that the computer their parents bought them will play it.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2010)

This seriously might be GOTM 2011 for me (Assuming Elder Scrolls 5 isn't out by then), I actually had Crisis 1 working on my $800 laptop at one point, it was a pain to try and play, but hey, it worked. I loved it, and I never even got to the alien parts. 
This looks like such a departure from the normal modern warfare shooter, I've never seen a location as interesting and textured as this. 

Sure other games have done cities and rooftops, but the style this is done in is perfect, I really am so excited, I hope it still has on the fly weapon customization like Crisis did. Looks like the suit perks are better now, I always found my invisibility being about as useful as invisibility on legendary in Halo, basically useless. Now it seems AI responds to it properly! 

Colour me excited!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 29, 2010)

I really hope they're not making this an easy one to beat too...


----------



## Origin (Dec 30, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> This seriously might be GOTM 2011 for me (Assuming Elder Scrolls 5 isn't out by then), I actually had Crisis 1 working on my $800 laptop at one point, it was a pain to try and play, but hey, it worked. I loved it, and I never even got to the alien parts.
> This looks like such a departure from the normal modern warfare shooter, I've never seen a location as interesting and textured as this.
> 
> Sure other games have done cities and rooftops, but the style this is done in is perfect, I really am so excited, I hope it still has on the fly weapon customization like Crisis did. Looks like the suit perks are better now, I always found my invisibility being about as useful as invisibility on legendary in Halo, basically useless. Now it seems AI responds to it properly!
> ...



I really, really don't like all the popular FPSes like Halo and COD (except Halo1 and COD2) so I know where you're coming from with the 'jesus christ I'm bored of this' angle  it's very interesting to go through such lavishly detailed environments and fire weapons that are done and balanced so well. Multiplayer wise I can only touch CS:S without getting furious though, so I won't touch on balance issues in pretty much everything I've played. =P

I can't wait to see how they make a cityscape interesting.


----------



## Origin (Dec 30, 2010)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I really hope they're not making this an easy one to beat too...



Have you tried Delta without cloaking? It's pretty damn hard. 

It is a pretty doable game yeah, the only parts that really try to screw you over are near the end, and once you do a second playthrough and know what to do it's cake haha. Someone they managed to make even easy parts pretty goddamn scary for me though.


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm pretty excited for this too, though I'm not sure how much the gameplay could be expanded from in a single player perspective. Though it doesn't matter as Crysis was probably the most fun to be had in a single player shooter, at least on par with half life 2.

Multiplayer should get a signifigant boost though, I'd be guessing that Crytek bought out Free Radical for that exact purpose. As much as I am annoyed at crytek for pretty much eliminating the chance of further Time Splitters games, they know how to make multiplayer fun (Goldeneye 64, Perfect Dark, Time Splitters series) so I'll be looking out for Crysis Wars 2, also hope the modding takes off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 2, 2011)

I always found Crysis and the old Far Cry games pretty damn hard, but I've never been particular good at FPS's on the PC.


----------



## Origin (Jan 2, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I always found Crysis and the old Far Cry games pretty damn hard, but I've never been particular good at FPS's on the PC.



The best strategy in Crysis is what I call 'be a fucking dick.' Cloak and hide/set off explosives to confuse people constantly, turn off cloak for a split second to shoot someone in the face then go right back into cloak and dash off to another spot, etc.  Though the way they made damage work pissed me off. Body shots are flaccid and kinda useless; aiming for the head saves you a lot of bullshit in that game. I found switching to single shot on everything makes you a murder machine who never runs out of ammo. 

^^^^That being about single player, I don't really go for it in multi so I couldn't say much about that, except the few times I played it I had a field day with dumbasses cloaking with plainly visible laser sights on their weapons/being in direct sunlight and casting a full shadow haha.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2011)

March 22nd

Doesn't TesseracT's One drop then two? If so, awesome, awesome day.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I've never played Crysis but I think I might grab it and then Crysis 2 once it comes out. My PC should be able to run everything on full no problem, looking forward to Crysis 2 based on that E3 demo.... damn looks sweet as hell!  Does Crysis have multiplayer as well or just single player only?


AFAIK there still isn't a video card out there that can handle Crysis on full above at 1080p.. if you have SLI or Crossfire you might be able to do it but even then there are only a couple processors out there that can handle Crysis on full  



redskyharbor said:


> It looks smart as hell, and this time round it looks like it's gonna be a good game instead of just looking good. There will still be no end to hordes of YouTube videos by crackly voiced 15 year olds titled "my gaming rig" or "Super hardcore gamer PC", undoubtedly showing them screaming about the fact that the computer their parents bought them will play it.


Crysis wasn't a good game?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 23, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> March 22nd
> 
> Doesn't TesseracT's One drop then two? If so, awesome, awesome day.




It and Protest The Hero new album.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2011)

My god. And Drewsif just said he was going to have something happening on the 22nd.

I need to buy a calender just to mark that date!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Give me this game RIGHT FUCKING NOW


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 23, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Give me this game RIGHT FUCKING NOW


 



the graphics and gameplay look INTENSE


----------



## groph (Jan 24, 2011)

Heh. The reason why I sort of like this game is the same reason why I'm not thrilled about it, and that's the scalability of the new engine.

What's good is that finally, people will actually be able to play a game like Crysis on full settings smoothly, those who have consoles, who constitute the majority of "gamers" as far as I know. I can't wait to see it in person played on a 360 and PS3 to see how it stacks up against the first Crysis on the PC, which in my opinion, still looks better.

What's bad, and this is strictly my elitist douchebag opinion, is that the graphics really aren't that incredible and this looks like just another console shooter, graphics wise. It looks pretty similar to Killzone 2 for the PS3. For the record, good gameplay beats out graphics no matter what, but I'm talking about graphics here. I think we have the texture detail down to a science, it looks incredible (Halo Reach has amazing texture detail), but in some games the polygon count is just lacking and it shows, and CoD is a great example of that. I was so, so let down by the graphics in Black Ops. They are no improvement whatsoever over MW2, and Battlefield: Bad Company 2's graphics and destructible environment (Frostbite engine?) beats the SHIT out of CoD. BFBC2 looks pretty much as good as Crysis does, and the ambience and overall feel of the game is amazing. It's easily the best FPS I've ever played, I enjoy it enough to play it online. Awesome textures, crappy models, more or less. I don't know dick about computer graphics, by the way so anyone can go ahead and rip this post apart.

I just think it's unfortunate for the PC gaming community that new games are coming out for all 3 main platforms, maybe that kind of bottlenecks what a PC is capable of, as your average gaming PC has a hell of a lot more power than a PS3 or Xbox 360. I guess it's a necessary evil though, as consoles have pretty much taken over and PC gaming is sort of a niche market.

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of Battlefield 3, I think it's coming out March 11th. I'll probably need a new graphics card for that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

Just finished my first beta demo match 10-7.

Graphics are really good! Looking forward to upgrading.

The music is top notch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

17-8, topped the board.

Shotgun with invisibility seems to work best.

Definitely buying this game! Only downside to the demo is there's only one map.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shit that demo was today wasn't it?! Damn it all! I got stuck up in PA for surgical testing, won't be getting back to my xbox until tomorrow!  Did they say how long they are running the multiplayer beta?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

There's no mention anywhere of it ending, so could be anytime. It's a very welcome change from Call of Duty!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait, what!? How do I demo!?

Edit: Downloading now, man I hope this is awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the mp is horrible. Laggy and unbalanced.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2011)

That's odd. You're only supposed to play one map, but I played a different map on my first game, it was mostly based around water, it was a great map.

I think right now the multiplayer is a tad laggy, but beta's are usually a bit like that. I don't see how it's unbalanced though  This is probably the most fair MP I've played in next gen games. Everyone has an equal part, and I felt as strong with a shotgun as I did with a sniper, everything has a counter, and it all just works. 


Best multiplayer experience I've had since originally playing COD4, can't wait for the full game.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought the jungle and fresh looking water areas were a really relaxing setting for Crysis 1, and gave a great counterweight to the intensive firefight action. City combat...hmm. Hopefully they have something interesting up their sleeves for the sequel.

Crysis is probably the best FPS ever for me, along with F.E.A.R. 1 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. FEAR 2 was a gigantic disappointment for me, now the pressure is on Crysis 2...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2011)

Trust me, the two maps I played felt full of life, there's alot of interaction with the landscape, there's no spots that the game won't let you reach, and the structure is very vertical as well as horizontal. There's alot of greenery and water brought into it as well, and all the map felt like a real area, with working parts (there's a gym in one of the maps, and it is slightly destroyed, works perfectly.)

One of the best examples of level design I've seen, not surprising, since these guys have been owning at it for years.


----------



## Origin (Jan 26, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> I thought the jungle and fresh looking water areas were a really relaxing setting for Crysis 1, and gave a great counterweight to the intensive firefight action. City combat...hmm. Hopefully they have something interesting up their sleeves for the sequel.
> 
> Crysis is probably the best FPS ever for me, along with F.E.A.R. 1 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. FEAR 2 was a gigantic disappointment for me, now the pressure is on Crysis 2...



FEAR is my favourite game of all goddamn time. And the STALKER series as well  good choices dude haha. FEAR 2 was kind of meh, it didn't feel like it at all. and Clear Sky kind of ate it too, but then COP came out and my mind was blown.

Hopefully Crysis 2 doesn't take too much time on MP or catering to console people and stays true to what it is, a jaw-dropping single-player experience, THEN focuses on multiplayer. (no offense to console dudes >_> mmmmmmmmuch.)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2011)

Played the demo last night, digging it.  Thinking I would prefer this on PC though, not bad on 360 but since the characters blend in a bit with the backgrounds I'll take 27" monitor close up to 50" plasma on the other side of the room.  I was doing pretty well though, only had 1-2 matches where I wasn't way positive and one game the only reason we won was because I had 15 points and 4 assists, scored kill # 50 too!  I'm also wondering if the PC controls will be different since Crysis had maximum armor/speed/strength/cloak and on the 360 you only have armor, strength and cloak. Not sure if power is on by default perhaps, but that still leaves out speed. Also, the charged jump doesn't seem as strong as it used to.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Played the demo for a bit. Really good, looking forward to playing the full version. Taking some time getting used to it, as it has a very different feel compared to both COD and Halo, but I like it. The best graphics I've seen on an xbox 360 game, especially the movement blur, though I'll probably get it on ps3 anyway.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Played the demo for a bit. Really good, looking forward to playing the full version. Taking some time getting used to it, as it has a very different feel compared to both COD and Halo, but I like it. The best graphics I've seen on an xbox 360 game, especially the movement blur, though I'll probably get it on ps3 anyway.



 I'm mad though as I've hit the cap for XP in the demo, I did it a few days ago and didn't realize it!  I'm going to grab this for PC, I'd prefer servers to the whole match-making deal that PS3/360 have to suffer through.... waiting 5-10 mins sometimes for a match rather than being able to select a match yourself kinda sucks.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just played the demo, all I can say is HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
Can't wait for the full game, really loving the demo.


----------



## Captain Axx (Mar 10, 2011)

preordered on xbox!
so looking forward to this, played demo last night and i really digged it


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 11, 2011)

not sure yet whether it will be pc or ps3


----------



## Origin (Mar 12, 2011)

I really, really wasn't into the demo, sadly. I thought it looked and played a little like Halo, which is the exact opposite of what I was hoping would survive this multi-platform foray. Aside from that and despising bloom, I'm still excited for the single player, which is the only aspect of Crysis I ever cared about anyway.  And of course, buying it for PC. I'm now a little more excited for the new Deus Ex though, whenever the hell it comes out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

The XBL demo is open again.

The lag on it is absolutely disgusting.

Only really looking forward to the single player, which looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 17, 2011)

I loved teh demo but i can't get in anymore. I guess it was a beta rather than a demo.

Anyways im buying the shit out of this game. MY 3 hours online were wicked.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pre ordered the limited edition yesterday


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 18, 2011)

tried it for both ps3 and pc. still not sure. didnt really blew me away at all over the multiplayer aspect of the game


----------



## Origin (Mar 23, 2011)

Multiplayer aside (don't care about it; I have CS:Source for my super-balanced multi needs), this game is playing, functioning and flowing very well and logically for how different it is from 1. 

It's unfortunately pretty goddamn linear, but there'll be enough different ways to get to a location that you don't notice unless you're looking for a reason to be pissed off at it. The guns and explosions have a very nice, visceral kick and effect like the first which I'm grateful for; one of the most utterly satisfying things to me in the first game was how fucking powerful and terrifying the force of a 'nade going off felt and sounded like. The effect is amplified when you're in Delta and already on edge, so I recommend that setting. 
They also put a nice sound when you hit a soldier's head in this one that sounds very akin to...a bullet snapping and ripping through a person's head.  It's a great indicator of a successful hit which is very necessary in frantic situations and frankly makes me squeal with delight. I fucking love when sound and gun kinetics are done right, it makes a HUGE difference when I have a headset on and I'm tense. On top of that, it's a rewarding event to hear after breathlessly waiting for your red dot to sway onto the center of an enemy's head at a douchebag distance they didn't really program the enemies to respond to; guess they didn't take into account how much better you can aim on PC than on a gamepad. =P Those dicks were RIGHT on you after doing that in 1.

The story...makes no sense.  Other than Prophet's bits I really don't see or have a connection to the original. The human enemies were very obviously shoehorned in as a way to make it not all about fighting aliens, as there really isn't a logical reason for them to be there; I'm pretty sure they sat around a table trying to think of a prominent human enemy and said it 'FUCK it, fuck it. Fucking...MERCENARIES. I don't know. Mercenaries.' At the same time it's obvious how essential it is to the gameplay, so it's definitely forgivable haha. The atmosphere is something I'm loving so far; piles of bodies and desperate dying citizens abound and add some horror, even if the aliens don't (so far, they really, really don't. But they're fun with a shotty regardless ) Again, not directly reminiscent of the originals, but I don't want the exact same thing anyway; very refreshing.

There's also the fantastic new graphics, which I'm not sure I'm seeing. It looks like they just slapped that delightful semen-coating called bloom on everything and declared the graphics better, but maybe I'm just being a dick. The game is pretty damn beautiful, especially looking out onto the water and seeing partially submerged ships etc; that shit gets to me. In the beginning scene you get a good look at the facial models and animations too, which are pants-shittingly great. They beat out the originals, which is really, REALLY not easy.

Overall my impression SO FAR is that it's very, very different from the original and the stellar Warhead side-long expansion, but in a very interesting way that begs to be explored and experienced, even if you have to do it down what is comparatively a very narrow road. Urban jungle is looking pretty good, not to mention new and exciting.

Tentative recommendation


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Eagerly awaiting my order!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm SOOOOO fucking pissed at myself... I pre-ordered the limited edition and the only thing I can think is that I must have figured I'd be back in VA by now so I had it shipped to my house instead of my parent's place in PA so now it's sitting in my living room down there until I get home this weekend.  It's raining and shitty up here right now so it would be PERFECT time and weather to play some awesome FPS action and since I already killed Homefront I'd have loved to play some Crysis 2 today!  Grrrrr.... glad to hear it's pretty good, I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Origin (Mar 23, 2011)

Shi. Tty. =P Hope you enjoy it once you can finally get on it. So far it's been worth the 60 goddamn dollars I shelled out for it, thank god. I could've bought a quarte-I THINK CEVAT YERLI HAS BRIDGED AN EFFECTIVE CROSS BETWEEN MULTIPLATFORM COMPATIBILITY AND PC POWER.

>_>

I was gonna wait til price dropped, but I got the damn release day fever.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked this up today for xbox 360, looks fun as hell!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my copy on ps3 to appreciate the effects to the full extent. Campaign so far is really nice, multiplayer didn't blow me away.


----------



## Origin (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm getting kind of furious with the lack of button reg on a quick weapon switch basis, definitely loses points for that. I've been frantically pressing the key to switch my damn weapon over for it to just sit there and not work until I'm dead. They did this with dropping weapons in 1 too....really not something to overlook. So I'm taking a break from the game before I start snapping on my family from being mad.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 26, 2011)

Bought it for ps3. Not really psyched about it, not mind blowing in any way.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you guys not loving the hell out of this!? I'm so getting it on pay day! Multiplayer was actually the most fun MP I'd had in a while, and the singleplayer looks FUCKING NUTS!


----------



## oRGasmic (Mar 27, 2011)

Having extensively played the first game and being blown away by all of the tech demos of Cryengine 3, I must say that Crysis 2 is VERY disappointing. It definitely suffered from cross-platform development. I think if it had been PC exclusive, it could have been superb.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the multiplayer could've used a lot more work. So lackluster.


----------



## Origin (Mar 27, 2011)

oRGasmic said:


> Having extensively played the first game and being blown away by all of the tech demos of Cryengine 3, I must say that Crysis 2 is VERY disappointing. It definitely suffered from cross-platform development. I think if it had been PC exclusive, it could have been superb.



Unfortunately yeah, that's what happens when companies have to fellate people who play shittier versions of computers with a lack of controls and customization.  Same will probably happen with STALKER 2.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think the multiplayer could've used a lot more work. So lackluster.



agreed


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

IMO everyone that's bitching about Crysis 2 being developed for consoles should've seen this coming. It was never going to be a purely PC game and you knew that, so why the bitching? If you don't like it as much as Crysis, go back to Crysis.


----------



## Origin (Mar 28, 2011)

For multiplatform it's very effective and they didn't nerf the ability to do constant mouse flickshots ala CS:S to (at least the human enemies') heads so overall I loved the game, pants-shittingly exciting at points. Not leaving Crytek just yet.  I just think it'd be cool if there were versions tailored to each, but of course that's cost-prohibitive and too often a company will delegate the porting task to another Pub or even Dev, and we've seen how disastrously that can turn out with the reprehensively awful FEAR xbox and ps3 ports.  I can sympathize with what you mean. The franchise hasn't been utterly destroyed like Monolith did to theirs, so it's all good. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention, Crytek was under a lot of pressure and jeering from Epic Games and other people who were skeptical about their ability to port to console, so that's another reason I can easily sympathize with their decision to scale down the graphics, challenge and kind of everything to get on multiple platforms.  They really, really needed this game to a big 'fuck you' to those guys, and in that sense I think they succeeded in spades. The graphics are tarted up enough that it's still very beautiful as well, and many people have come out with PC ingame-console tweaks etc. to push the graphics to an ACTUAL step above Cryengine2 so meh.  The water is fanTASTIC.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 28, 2011)

Installed it last night and only got to play for an hour since I was damn tired from the drive back down to VA, but on my PC it LOOKS phenomenal!  Gameplay seems pretty cool so far, but again I have only gotten a few maps into the first level and the suit is still unlocking the powers step by step.


----------



## Origin (Mar 28, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Installed it last night and only got to play for an hour since I was damn tired from the drive back down to VA, but on my PC it LOOKS phenomenal!  Gameplay seems pretty cool so far, but again I have only gotten a few maps into the first level and the suit is still unlocking the powers step by step.



It takes a bit for it to kick off, starts off mostly just terrorizing generic PMC douchebags. Then everything goes to shit and the game gets great.  You're in for a treat, keep at it.


----------



## Prodigy179 (Mar 29, 2011)

The singleplayer is sick and its really long too. Been playing for about 5 or 6 hours and i still got like 40% of the game left. If you have not started it yet, try on veteran. Hard isnt so hard. Also if anyone is playin on the 360 add me with a message saying your from ss.org. My tag is Breathe 21. Need some people to play multiplayer with.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought it last night, liking it a lot so far.
The Singleplayer is sweet, fun, steady yet interesting.

Only thing I'm finding is that there is a delay between pressing buttons and the action taking place.
Minor delay, but noticeable.
Anyone else feel it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 30, 2011)

Just finished the campaign. My overally rating of this game is 6.5/7 out of 10. 

The campaign is great, but felt like it was lacking a lot in terms of plot. I realise that having not played the first one I missed out some backstory, but I got the idea behind most of that. I just found that the ending in this was kinda anti-climatic, that the ceph weren't explained or built on enough and the relationship between Alcatraz and Prophet wasn't expanded on enough. I got to the end feeling like I'd missed a lot. That said it was quite fun and the fact that you have to use stealth a lot makes it feel like a cross between Halo and MGS which is sweet.

The multiplayer as I said before is clunky and not cohesive enough. I didn't feel like the team based shit were team orientated enough. With Halo and COD while you can go Rambo and do your thing, you do have to work as a team somewhat to really win. In this, its more every man for himself which seems kinda pointless. Having to pick up the dog tags to get killstreaks is always a pain in the ass, because 9 times out of 10 someone is waiting behind me to finish me off after a fight. I got frustrated with it very quickly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm about 2 hours in, so far it's great!

Head and shoulders above any other FPS shooter in graphics and gunplay.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just finished the campaign. My overally rating of this game is 6.5/7 out of 10.
> 
> The campaign is great, but felt like it was lacking a lot in terms of plot. I realise that having not played the first one I missed out some backstory, but I got the idea behind most of that. I just found that the ending in this was kinda anti-climatic, that the ceph weren't explained or built on enough and the relationship between Alcatraz and Prophet wasn't expanded on enough. I got to the end feeling like I'd missed a lot. That said it was quite fun and the fact that you have to use stealth a lot makes it feel like a cross between Halo and MGS which is sweet.
> 
> The multiplayer as I said before is clunky and not cohesive enough. I didn't feel like the team based shit were team orientated enough. With Halo and COD while you can go Rambo and do your thing, you do have to work as a team somewhat to really win. In this, its more every man for himself which seems kinda pointless. Having to pick up the dog tags to get killstreaks is always a pain in the ass, because 9 times out of 10 someone is waiting behind me to finish me off after a fight. I got frustrated with it very quickly.



Just out of interest, what would you give Black Ops?

I enjoyed the Black Ops campaign, but this is blowing it out of the water in every way imaginable for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd gove Black Ops 7.5 out of 10. Campaign was great though the ending was kinda abrupt. The multiplayer is brilliant though couldn've been better. I only give it shit because its a COD game and I expect a lot more from it, especially when the few problems that are present are ones that could've been dealt with easily.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd gove Black Ops 7.5 out of 10. Campaign was great though the ending was kinda abrupt. The multiplayer is brilliant though couldn've been better. I only give it shit because its a COD game and I expect a lot more from it, especially when the few problems that are present are ones that could've been dealt with easily.



Agreed, the campaign was great.

Multiplayer... nah 

Crysis' campaign is basically Cloverfield meets Gears of War 2 meets Halo meets Predator. Very cool stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2011)

See I love the BO multiplayer, but the servers are shit and the maps could've been done better.

As for Crysis, I can go with that. I thought it was like Metal Gear Solid meets COD meets Halo. You don't play the unstoppable supersolider I expected to be. The suit barely gives you an edge over your enemies, and the aliens are pretty damn powerful. It's a lot more thoughtful than a lot of other FPS games of a similar style. That said, I thought they could've done more with it and it didn't translate into the MP as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

I won my first game! 

This is so much better than the BETA, I'm relieved and impressed!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2011)

10/10, amazing game.

The last level is just insane!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I was reading around and it looks like since Crysis 2 is going to be cross-platform that the game is being designed for the consoles and ported to PC... guess that means graphics will be cut back a bit to accommodate that process?



I watched my friend play both Crysis games on his brand new £2000 machine and Crysis 2 looked much, much better.

I then bought Crysis 2 myself and played it on my 360 and the graphical stepdown was barely noticable


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 6, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I watched my friend play both Crysis games on his brand new £2000 machine and Crysis 2 looked much, much better.
> 
> I then bought Crysis 2 myself and played it on my 360 and the graphical stepdown was barely noticable



Yeah my post was from before it was released.  I'm playing it currently on my machine (not the MOST expensive hardware on the current market, but I'm running a 1GB Radeon 5870HD which is a pretty beastly card ) and it looks phenomenal, much better than I would imagine my 360 could handle especially since I am running EVERYTHING on max.  Game looks gorgeous, I'm only a few maps into the singleplayer because I wanted to try multiplayer and within 2 days I'm like level 13 IIRC. Should probably go back and finish single player though!   Digging this a lot, I think this will hold me over quite well until BF:3 comes out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah my post was from before it was released.  I'm playing it currently on my machine (not the MOST expensive hardware on the current market, but I'm running a 1GB Radeon 5870HD which is a pretty beastly card ) and it looks phenomenal, much better than I would imagine my 360 could handle especially since I am running EVERYTHING on max.  Game looks gorgeous, I'm only a few maps into the singleplayer because I wanted to try multiplayer and within 2 days I'm like level 13 IIRC. Should probably go back and finish single player though!   Digging this a lot, I think this will hold me over quite well until BF:3 comes out.



Yeah I could see that, I just wanted you to know you were wrong  Nah I know you've got the game, I just wanted to make a point of it for the doubters who still be doubtin' 

Graphically, this is the best game yet released that I've seen. Gunplay is also amazing, much much better than the COD/Battlefield/Halo.

This will tide me over until at least LA Noire


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 6, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I could see that, I just wanted you to know you were wrong  Nah I know you've got the game, I just wanted to make a point of it for the doubters who still be doubtin'
> 
> Graphically, this is the best game yet released that I've seen. Gunplay is also amazing, much much better than the COD/Battlefield/Halo.
> 
> This will tide me over until at least LA Noire



 Yeah it's all good, I'm sure it looks GOOD on 360, but there's stuff that the hardware on a 360 still can't handle that the latest generation of video cards can. If the developers leave that out on PC, I would agree, but if they include everything to let you do things like say run DirectX 11.0, I'm pretty sure the 360 hardware can't handle that.  My textures > your textures!   You also have to figure if you're playing on a 28" monitor less than a foot from your face vs a tv across the room, it's not going to make a huge difference on the tv anyways since at that distance the texture differences aren't as apparent.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

I literally have to buy it for XBox 360 because my computer won't even run Doom II without lag now.
...time to save up for my home build...


----------



## Origin (Apr 13, 2011)

New DX11 patch that stops pussying out on graphics.  I haven't tried it yet but what I've seen of DX11 is great in Metro 2033 and that's much older. But yeah, buried far too deep in Metro to play C2 right now.  I'll post once I get a good feel for the update.


----------



## RedSkull (Apr 15, 2011)

with the right autoexec file change, this game can really shine even in DX9 check it out


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2011)

Origin said:


> New DX11 patch that stops pussying out on graphics.  I haven't tried it yet but what I've seen of DX11 is great in Metro 2033 and that's much older. But yeah, buried far too deep in Metro to play C2 right now.  I'll post once I get a good feel for the update.



Is there a way to check for updates? I'm not sure if I'm running in DirectX11 or not already?


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 16, 2011)

Well just played trough the singleplayer mode. What a piece of garbage.
It must have some of the worst A.I i ever played .
The story was shit, with many loopholes.
Ending was horrible , and maybe just another excuse for sequel.
What made Crysis 1 good was the open terrain where you could explore etc.
They tried to do a Half life, but make half as good.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 16, 2011)

I loved it  

But MK9 will surely beat it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2011)

sentagoda said:


> Well just played trough the singleplayer mode. What a piece of garbage.
> It must have some of the worst A.I i ever played .
> The story was shit, with many loopholes.
> Ending was horrible , and maybe just another excuse for sequel.
> ...



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 20, 2011)

The Multiplayer isn't _that_ bad.

I also realized something while playing it - stealth missions are bad for me, because then I try to use stealth ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 1, 2011)

Bump for the PC owners. You can now get the DX11 + HiRes textures patch (new Ultra mode for gfx). It will ruin your frame-rates, it's probably worth it for the new eye candy. Some of the before/after images I've seen are massively better.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone picked up the downloadable version of Crysis 1? It's fucking awesome!

It's basically Crysis 2, but better. The graphics are nearly as good.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got Crysis 2 the other day and was playing it in 3d mode.  


It's fucking awesome in 3d. 


Also the game kicks ass.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 12, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Has anyone picked up the downloadable version of Crysis 1? It's fucking awesome!
> 
> It's basically Crysis 2, but better. The graphics are nearly as good.



I saw it got released and that caught my intrest in the series. I never bothered to check out Crysis 2 because it is a sequel and i haven't played the first one. 

But now... i might just soon download it from PSN. It looks great and everyone says it is.


----------



## F0rte (Oct 13, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Has anyone picked up the downloadable version of Crysis 1? It's fucking awesome!
> 
> It's basically Crysis 2, but better. The graphics are nearly as good.



I did, and its absolutely fantastic!
But i'm not sure if there is a sandbox feature like the PC version:/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2011)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I did, and its absolutely fantastic!
> But i'm not sure if there is a sandbox feature like the PC version:/



Yeah I was under the impression the PC version was a sandbox. Having said that I watched my friend play it once and it was exactly the same as this version just with lesser graphics. I truly believe that the console port has superior graphics to the PC version.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Yep. And that's already causing a lot of crying and yelling in the gaming community. Just like when Mass Effect 2 got released to the PS3 and it was told to be running partly on the ME3 engine, therefore looking better than the XBOX 360 version. 

Gonna download Cyrsis this weekend probably


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ Yep. And that's already causing a lot of crying and yelling in the gaming community. Just like when Mass Effect 2 got released to the PS3 and it was told to be running partly on the ME3 engine, therefore looking better than the XBOX 360 version.
> 
> Gonna download Cyrsis this weekend probably



I don't understand it man, don't gamers realise how spoilt they are???


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Nope, they don't. And most of the complainers are probably just kids who know nothing about games or anything. 

But let's get back to the topic: 

just how "sandbox" is this game? (Crysis) ,,,i've somehow gotten the idea that it's a sandbox game. I hope it's not too much like that, dunno...


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 13, 2011)

With DX11 and all the updates the PC version of this game absolutely destroys any other game every made with graphics. And that includes the console versions of this game.


That said, I got pretty bored with it pretty quick. I think Crysis 1 is a vastly superior game in every way.


----------

